# Cutting landscape fabric



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

phil74501 said:


> I've never used landscape fabric before. What do you cut it with? Will normal scissors work or do I need something bigger. Thanks


Scissors might work but a heavy utility knife might be better


----------



## elessar007 (Feb 2, 2012)

Scissors may work but my suggestion would be to use a utility knife similar to the one in the picture below. I use a hooked blade instead of a standard straight blade because I find it easier to use when kneeling on the ground custom fitting the fabric around obstacles or plants that are already established. Just as a note of advice, when putting down fabric and you need to cut a hole for something already established don't cut a circle. Cut an X and tuck the corners under. This will help minimize the amount of sunlight that gets past the fabric and therefore keep the weeds at bay. Good Luck!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I stopped using landscape fabric long ago. Ever seen a pro landscaper using it?

It will not stop the weeds from growing right through it.

Remove all the weeds and grass by the roots, spread Preen, apply 4" of mulch then add more Preen over it.

Don't belive me try just laying a piece on the lawn and weight it down and see what happens in a few weeks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Upholstery fabric sheers will work but certainly cost you more than a good utility knife you will use for many other things.

Joe makes a good point. I think people sometimes expect more out of landscape fabric than what it can deliver. When practicing landscape design decades ago I seldom specified it except as a means of providing a boundary layer for decorative river rock or pebbles. And even then, it did not last nearly as long as one would like. Once it starts falling apart it is a pain to deal with. 

I too would spend the money on a pre-emergent herbicide, labor to pull some weeds, and an appropriate layer of mulch.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

joecaption said:


> I stopped using landscape fabric long ago.
> Ever seen a pro landscaper using it?
> It will not stop the weeds from growing right through it.


1) That is your choice
2) Yes I have many times
3)Without opening up the debate AGAIN the answer is false

OP you can you a utility knife or "Sharp" scissors,when you cut it you can leave the scissors open and use the throat to cut with.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

phil74501 said:


> I've never used landscape fabric before. What do you cut it with? Will normal scissors work or do I need something bigger. Thanks


Ayuh,.... The stuff is basically plastic,....

I cut it with a plumber's torch,... 
It cuts it quickly, 'n leaves a decent edge, without frayin'...


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with the utility knife with the hooked blade. I used hooked blades on a roof last summer and I've never gone back.

I keep a regular box cutter around with normal blade and then I have a pocket knife version of a box cutter and I keep hooked blades in it. I plan to use that for my landscape fabric in the coming weekends.

It's also better than a scissors in that you can retract the blade and put it in your pocket while you work outside. I wouldn't want to have a scissors in my pocket while working.


----------



## phil74501 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's what I have going. I moved into this house 2 years ago. The house sits on a slope. The builders had leveled off for the foundation, and then built a retaining wall behind the house. The distance between the house and the retaining wall varies from about 19 feet to about 3 feet. They filled in the gap with small gravel chips. I park behind the house and walk through that gravel to get inside. Everytime I walk through it my shoes pick up little bits of gravel and transport it into the house. So I've decided to make a walkway with paving stones. That should stop the gravel getting into the house. 

The first 2 years here not much grass grew in that gravel. Last year we had a drought and there wasn't any grass. This year the grass is sprouting up like crazy. I sprayed it yesterday with Roundup. I discovered in the past that Roundup will kill the stuff, eventually, but grass will sprout up somewhere else. What I want to do is lay down the landscape fabric, build the walkway across it, then cover the fabric with rocks. The reason for the landscape fabric is to keep the grass and weeds from growing.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I"m with Joecaption; wouldn't use the fabric again. Preen, weeding, and RoundUp are easier in the long run.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Fabric is and should be used by everyone, including the pros. There is the 'cheap' stuff that is thin and will allow grass to grow through it. But you can buy thicker, more durable fabric that is really high quality. Preen will NOT keep the weeds out permanently and certainly not for very long periods of time. Not to mention the cost associated with applying that much weed preventer to an entire landscape. 

In areas that I don't have plants growing, I have used black plastic, which is much cheaper than landscape fabric, but doesn't allow water to penetrate to get access to plants. 

Bottom line...no matter what method you choose, you can never completely get rid of all weeds. Not unless you live in an area where there is NO wind and non of your neighbors have weeds of any kind.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been using fabric since Hector was a pup,I have never had a weed.
My new house had terrible weed problems ,put down the fabric and weed problem gone.
The key to a good job starts with quality materials and proper methods of installation.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Raven,
What about the weeds that root above the fabric in the mulch?


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

bob22 said:


> Raven,
> What about the weeds that root above the fabric in the mulch?


I haven't had any while using fabric except one time and it was my fault.
I did a complete redo for my mother one year and used cheap mulch.
Well that cheap mulch cost my another weeks worth of work and about a grand in materials because it was full of thistle and what ever I did I couldn't kill it.
I took all the mulch out and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

bob22 said:


> Raven,
> What about the weeds that root above the fabric in the mulch?


pull em when you see em 

You'll never get rid of all weeds. Even with a product like Preen. If you don't want to ever see a weed.....then don't look.


----------

